# Filling up the saw!!



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I thought some would enjoy to see the challenges we have sometimes sawing the larger stuff. This is the main trunk on the Pecan tree (still 3 more large pieces to go AFTER this one and then the CHERRY....NOT that I'm counting:no::huh::laughing:
This log was bumping 34" one way and 35 1/2" the other AND was more square than round....which only means MORE UGLY WOOD!!!! I sliced 8'' thick odd piece off top and another 8/4 slab....the balance will slice about 13-14 pcs @ 20-26'' wide.....very unusual BUT I'll take my Blessings any way I can!!!


----------



## SawRdust (Jun 11, 2013)

Looks like you did have a few challenges there. I see the chain saw on top of it. Did you have to trim some to get it through?


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Well this pic may answer your question....36" round and straight will tightly work....BUT not when more square...OUCH....that's showing about a 6"lobe
that was sliced off prior sawing that 8" slab and the 2" under.


----------



## Post Oakie (Aug 20, 2013)

I bet it was slow going, and lots of grunt to turn that beast. Do you use your front end loader to assist with loading and turning? What did you use for a blade?


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

WIDE is SLOOOOWWWW!!!! A lot of wood and sawdust. Yeah the front end loader all the way. I'm wanting a wider cutting saw....just requires a BIGGER tractor....ssshhhh don't tell my wife.. but I think she's caught on to my toys....I can't buy one thing without something else needing upgrading!!! LOL I'm not complaining, she's put up with me a long time and still hanging around!!! THAT'LL be called BLESSED!!!


----------

